# Oil change pump opinions. . .



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I just found this today. It's an oil change pump that goes into your dipstick tube to pump out your old oil. Has anyone used this product? Any reviews? Heh, the ad says change your oil without getting under the car. . .but if ya change your oil. . . might as well change the filter too, duh. But still, that would make it a little bit easier to not have to be under the car too much.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sybergato said:


> I just found this today. It's an oil change pump that goes into your dipstick tube to pump out your old oil. Has anyone used this product? Any reviews? Heh, the ad says change your oil without getting under the car. . .but if ya change your oil. . . might as well change the filter too, duh. But still, that would make it a little bit easier to not have to be under the car too much.


Pointless tool IMHO. You have to get under the car to remove the filter, as such the oil is SUPER easy to drain as the botl is on the bottom of the oil pan...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i agree with wes, there's no point in it, other than pulling in people who have no idea what changing the oil is. might as well pick up some blinker fluid and exhaust bearings too.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Those pumps have been around a while and are primarily for marine and industrial applications where it is not possible to get under engine and do a proper drain.

It's always best to drain oil out of the lowest point of the engine. You get a more complete drain and the flowing action can carry away particulates that have accumulated on the bottom of the pan.

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The only way to change your oil is the old-fashioned way. You shouldn't buy anything like that. I had a friend that bought some twist tube thing to replace his drain plug. Supposedly all you had to do is twist the little piece of plastic, and the oil drains out without having to remove the plug. He ended up replacing his engine. The thing twisted while he was going down the road, draining all his oil on the interstate at 80 MPH.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

^^ they arent all bad

google Fumoto valve. (I think it's www.fumotovalve.com )

i've had one for ~ 25,000 miles, and no issues, ever. other subaru owners have reported upwards of 80,000 miles on it, and never lost a drop through the valve. makes oil changes go that much faster, and if it's installed correctly, you'll never have to worry about a leak.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Actually, I think the plastic twisty-thingy used to drain oil was the Fram Sure-Drain. I'm not sure if they still make this.


----------



## Wash Pathfinder (Oct 21, 2005)

i just did it on my Bmw today also. No problems and no OIL on the floor. Try it,you'll like it

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/121305-my-way-changing-oil.html


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

The only real use for that thing is a quick-lube tech who's prone to overfills.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

can it suck the air out of an overfilled tire?


----------

